# Fibromyalga...what alternatives do you use?



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

My daughter has Fibro. She has taken all the Fibro meds available to date. She gets minimal releif, but before prescription is out, so is the relief! Right now she is taking MSM, Sam-E, Vitamin D, and Potassium. She doesn't get relief from the pain so much as her mood is better.

I would so like to find something that gives some relief from the pain, but not cause her to be a zombie!

Any alternative suggestions? What helps you?
Thanks, any responses appreciated!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I use my hot tub almost every day. That and yoga exercises give me some help. I start out really bad in the am but yoga has me feeling better and able to get chores done. I usually soak in the hot tub for at least 30 min or more every night before bed. helps me sleep. Other than that I have found zero releif from and rx's that do not put you straight to sleep.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Been through more rx meds than I care to think about. Most didn't do anything other than make me a zombie. Off all of them now...and I had the really bad migraines that are sometimes part of fibro. Like nduetime said, exercise & yoga help...lots. I do cardio 3-4 times per week. Yoga & stretching are great too. Still have some pain but haven't had many migraines since I started an exercise program. Search on "graded exercise therapy" for more information.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My sister uses a bionic band. She tried the magnetic bracelets, but they didn't stop the pain. The BB seem so really help with pain issues.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=y6v&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=bionic+band+fibromyalgia+pain&btnG=Search[/ame]

Anything that grounds you can help with pain or anything that resonates at the 7hertz frequency regardless of what is causing the pain. Being in the ocean, standing with the soles of your bare feet on wet ground or wet sand, some essential oils, EMF protection devices like bionic bands, shuzis or qlinks, a schumann resonating device etc. Just think of grounding an electrical outlet, and do something similar with your body. Electrical synapses in your nervous system and brain transmit pain. If you can ground the body (just like grounding any electrical appliance) it will help with pain because it helps regulate the electrical flow that makes our brains, heart, and nervous system work.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Bionic Band scam exposed: [youtube]OE3JqfN_HVs[/youtube]

I hate to see fellow homesteaders waste their money on hocus-pocus! We work too hard for that.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I have five of them in our family, and we love them dearly. And believe me, we paid a lot more than the $50 each because we bought the silver ones. But thanks for your personal insight and all that personal experience you have with the product on your own body. I appreciate it.

It's funny, I went to see Dr. Klassen (a naturopath) last summer for consults for our family, and he was looking at me with all the EMF devices on my body... a shuzi on each wrist, the IRenews on both my ankles, bionic bands on both wrists along with the shuzis, Qlink on the neck and a bionic pendant hanging on a separate chain... Of course, he knew what they were because he sees them on his patients a lot just not ten at a time per patient. He just laughed and patted my head, asked if I was expecting a radiation storm. I didn't have any of the shuzi or bionic band rings on the fingers, but I think I will buy a couple this year. He also showed us the two things he wears, and he likes the titanium shuzis. We don't have those because they are almost $300 a piece for the really nice ones. But he likes that metal best, and seems to think it holds the charge best. It's something to think about, I guess. I just have the stainless shuzis. My husband also wears magnetic pads on his leg for a tumor there. The doctor said we were thourough with those things.

I LOVE the them. I just cannot express to people how important that 7hertz being in touch with your skin is for your body. If nothing else, try 1 of the cheap IRENEWs from walmart. They are only $20 and you can order them on the web for half that. Wear one for 2 days, to see how you feel. Then make your own decision. Trust me, I am cheap, very cheap, just ask my kids. And I wouldn't be carting around $1000 worth of metal all over my body if it didn't take away aches and pains and help me sleep better and calm my moods, etc. I LOVE the things. I think energy medicine is the greatest thing in the world to study in terms of health improvement. If you are desperate for pain relief, then at least make up your own mind.
I just need to add those little IRenews don't have a permanent charge, but they will last 6+months, so see if they increase your balance, make you sleep better, help with arthritis pains, etc. It's a cheap way to try an EMF protection device. If you like them, then use it until it stops making you feel better (looses charge) and replace it or get a better one that will have a permanent charge and work even better. That's really the only advantage to some of the more expensive ones, the charges are permanent, so you don't have to replace them once or twice a year.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used cayenne pepper with good results. Started with 1/4 teaspoon and worked my way up from there. I think about 1 teaspoon is my limit or my stomach gets upset. Stretching helps a lot as well.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The capsaicin in cayenne is a wonderful anti inflammatory. They say it is the best one, but few people can handle taking a lot of it. They are actually proposing a pharmaceutical made from the compound for inflammatory conditions in the gut. I wasn't aware that fibromyalgia was an inflammatory disease though? Capsaicin is great for hypertension and/or diabetes too if you can take enough of it without reaction.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17760719


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I stay away from Alcohol and processed sugars. I know if I have an adult beverage, I'm going to have flue like aches the next day. Too much chocolate, or a candy bar, and blamo. I feel bruised all over. All the long bones in my arms and legs Ache. I drink sugar free koolaid instead of soda. Naproxin actually helped when all of the wonder drugs didn't. I was on a lot of meds for nerve damage due to be attacked by a rottie. I can't eat alot of veggie because I also have mild Crohns Disease, but fresh veggie help when my intestines are cooperating.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> The capsaicin in cayenne is a wonderful anti inflammatory. They say it is the best one, but few people can handle taking a lot of it. They are actually proposing a pharmaceutical made from the compound for inflammatory conditions in the gut. I wasn't aware that fibromyalgia was an inflammatory disease though? Capsaicin is great for hypertension and/or diabetes too if you can take enough of it without reaction.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17760719



I don't know what kind of condition fibromyalgia is, though it looks like the Drs. don't really know either. I discovered cayenne works quite by accident.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> I don't know what kind of condition fibromyalgia is, though it looks like the Drs. don't really know either.


That's my understanding as well. Some argue it's not really a medical condition but a psychological condition, some argue we are lumping together a number of different conditions into one big one, which is why we can't really identify any pathophysiology that relates to most cases, etc.

All I know is what has been shown to "work" in reducing symptoms is regular aerobic exercise and cognitive behavorial therapy. Beyond that most drugs that have been tried don't work for most people or provide little relief.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> That's my understanding as well. Some argue it's not really a medical condition but a psychological condition, some argue we are lumping together a number of different conditions into one big one, which is why we can't really identify any pathophysiology that relates to most cases, etc.
> 
> All I know is what has been shown to "work" in reducing symptoms is regular aerobic exercise and cognitive behavorial therapy. Beyond that most drugs that have been tried don't work for most people or provide little relief.


A lot of things are called psychological until the medical establishment can work up a test and a reason for them. It lame on their part to suggest it is nerves or simply imaginary, but they have said that about a lot of things over the years. It has to be something. People don't just make up all that pain. I know my sister suffers horribly from the disease.

A little girl at church suffered from some unknown disease that the doctor called "nerves, anxiety" and things like that. He sent her for a couple of medical consults then suggested a psychologist. She died at age 19 from that nervous condition when her heart gave out.

So many people suffer so much from fibromyalgia. It has to be a clinical issue of some sort that they just haven't figured out. Sad. Personally, I would assume it is an electrical issue of the nervous system, but nobody knows. I just know my sister wasn't helped with pain killers.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> A lot of things are called psychological until the medical establishment can work up a test and a reason for them. It lame on their part to suggest it is nerves or simply imaginary, but they have said that about a lot of things over the years. It has to be something. People don't just make up all that pain. I know my sister suffers horribly from the disease.


If nothing else it's a ridiculously simplistic way of looking at it. The thing with pain is that there is a large psychological component to it, so it makes sense to come at it from that angle as well, regardless of whatever underlying cause exists. This is probably why cognitive behavioral therapy works. IOW, you may not change the persons perception of pain but at least you help them deal with it as best they can.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's what i have learned----

No artifical foods, additives, coloring etc. No sodas waaay less sugar.

Yoga does help, so does a hot bath after.

One thing that I do every day, especially at bedtime to sleep---

sit on the bed or floor with your legs out in front of you, slightly spread. They should be unclothed. Begin lightly scratching your legs, one at a time from the top of the thigh down to the ankle. get the front, back, behind the knee and every inch of each leg, one at a time. Do each leg as long as you want. This really helps the pain level by bringing the blood flow to the surface. 

I also use a cold pack (I have several large ones frozen) on particularly painful areas when I need to. 

Meditation can help with a good guided imagery CD......for pain relief.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a link to a GREAT site for fibro info:

www.fmaware.org/ 

I try to avoid taking analgesics as much as possible, b/c overuse causes analgesic syndrome (essentially, tolerance to pain meds).

My regimen includes moving my body. Ugh! I hate it first thing in the morning, but the more I move, the more I'm able to move.

I take the following vitamin supplements:
St John's Wort
Selenium
Vitamin E
CoQ10
Vitamin D 
Cal/Mag/Zinc

When I get a screaming headache, there are two treatments that help a lot. First is peppermint oil massaged into my temples. I use a Q-tip so I don't get it all over my fingers.

The second one is really quite a kick in the face, but it works and if my head hurts bad enough, I do it: Take a flat-end toothpick and touch it into some cayenne pepper, then touch it inside each nostril.

Yeah, it burns for a few seconds, but for whatever reason, it does relieve the pain.

Also, a regular sleep schedule and healthy diet are essential to thriving with fibro.

God bless your daughter and all my fellow fibro fighters!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Going gluten free and not eating legumes make a big difference also. Both can cause inflammation.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Damiana Leaf and cayenne pepper really help.
Both as a tea.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

My mom has it real bad and I had told her about a program I had watched on tv on how they were using marijuana to help with fibro patients. They said they were really relaxed and much less pain, but the stuff is illegal in most places. Most of the intake was used in baked goods not by smoking it. As far as I know she has never tried it, but if I were in her shape I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

blu_redneck said:


> My daughter has Fibro. She has taken all the Fibro meds available to date. She gets minimal releif, but before prescription is out, so is the relief! Right now she is taking MSM, Sam-E, Vitamin D, and Potassium. She doesn't get relief from the pain so much as her mood is better.
> 
> I would so like to find something that gives some relief from the pain, but not cause her to be a zombie!
> 
> ...


Back in the 50's, if a woman had fibro, the Dr. would paint her uterus with iodine. Iodine is used by the Thyroid gland and the breasts. Now, they just put you on heavy-duty drugs and make $$ off your pain. I take iodine and vit D3.

http://www.quackcenter.com/ideficiency.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Judy in IN said:


> Back in the 50's, if a woman had fibro, the Dr. would paint her uterus with iodine. Iodine is used by the Thyroid gland and the breasts. Now, they just put you on heavy-duty drugs and make $$ off your pain. I take iodine and vit D3.
> 
> http://www.quackcenter.com/ideficiency.html


Thanks so much for posting this. I had never heard of Iodine being used for the disease. I have been looking up links all over on the subject of iodine deficiency and firbromyalgia. It's such a wonderful experience to learn new things. Thank you so very much. I did know that the lack of iodine caused thyroid cancer eventually, but apparently the "new" medical guidelines even argue with that. I've learned a lot. Mineral deficiencies cause so many problems in the body. And they are so easy to fix.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I hope it helps. I've only been taking Idoral for one month, but in that time, my eyebrows have grown back, my hot flashes have disappeared, my hair is getting thicker, and I have more energy. I'm sure it's doing things I can't see, also.

I just re-ordered for myself and my daughter. 

Makes you think about the American diet, doesn't it?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Judy, is that an over-the-counter item; an herb; or RX. I think I'll google that and find out.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Idoral is just the tablet form of iodine. You want the tablets--not capsules.

I'm trying the "plus 2" product from the outfit from the test link. I live in a selenium deficient area also, and who can't use more B's?

BTW, was out with DD today. She's a lab tech. She told me that a woman with a GOITER came in for tests last week. Evidently, her salt intake was not enough to ward that off. I would have thought a 3rd world country would be the place for someone to get a goiter--not the USA. Ah well!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. Have put some of them into use. Still looking for something for the pain....heard that grapeseed extract helps. Anyone try this?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Have you considered painting her breasts with iodine? Unless she goes topless, noone need know she's a painted lady. You can get a BIG bottle at TSC.

I've been using it for a week on a mole that had changed color and enlarged. 

After a week, the mole is back to original color and even with the skin again.

For the pain, she might try 2 D3 capsules and a couple of fish oil capsules.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

We are still talking about fibro right Judy? She takes D3 capsules daily, may have to try fish oil capsules too. But I can tell ya this, she will probably never go for painting her ta ta's!!!! lol She tries lots of things, but i think that will be a NO! Will however get some Iodine tablets. Thanks ya'll!!!!

If you nice folks think of more.....please post!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, if her "ta-tas" hurt as much as the single cyst I had 3 years ago, she would paint them purple with pink polka-dots if it would take care of the pain!

They have colorless iodine at the drug stores. It's more expensive, but she could use it on one painful area and see if she gets relief there.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

B_R, 

For your daughter:
With all the controversy over Vioxx and anti-inflammatory
medications causing great harm to the body, there is a
NATURAL alternative.

Would you like to flush your aspirin and Motrin down the
commode? These drugs, called Non-Steroidal Anti-
Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDS), are fraught with terrible side
effects like bleeding ulcers and causing heart attacks (in
Vioxx's case).

Motrin (Ibuprofen), Naprosyn (naproxen), aspirin and all
other NSAIDS are sold as prescription and over-the-counter
drugs. Sales are in the BILLIONS of dollars annually in
the US alone. 

Each year, the side effects NSAID use cause nearly 103,000
hospitalizations and 16,500 deaths by some estimates in the
U.S., according to a November, 2005 article in Medical News
Today. Low dose aspirin use has similar effects according
to a 2006 article studying hospital admissions in Spain.

As we continue to learn new things about Vitamin D, one of
the most exciting aspects is that Vitamin D can be used as
a natural anti-inflammatory/pain drug - but without the
horrible side effects!

Vitamin D is one of the most powerful anti-inflammatory
agents in the universe. It was proven in the last two
years. We can write a book on its anti-inflammatory
effects, but basically it inhibits a chemical called "NF-
kappaB". 

NF-kappaB is a very powerful substance that promotes
inflammation, immune hyper-response and even jump starts
cancers. Vitamin D shuts it down.

Even acute pain episodes like injuries to joints can be
treated with Vitamin D and be more effective than any
NSAID, and a whole lot safer. Vitamin D is quite effective
in the more mundane pains and aches of normal living, too.

Here is a little secret: Combine a couple of omega-3 fish
oil gel caps with two Vitamin D5000 IU capsules and you
have an even better anti-inflammation/pain relief team.

Since you are already taking Vitamin D daily, you can
easily take several more Vitamin D5000 capsules from time
to time for the occasional pain episode that you encounter.
This is still quite safe in terms of overall weekly dosing
(as we discussed in our last letter to you).

A reasonable limit would be 100,000 IU's in a week when
combining the anti-inflammatory/pain treatment power of
Vitamin D plus your daily intake.


The Staff of Natural Living
www.VitaminD5000.com
1-877-30ESTRO (1-877-303-7876)


----------

